# برنامج Bluetooth PC Dialer برنامج بلوتوث



## اني بل (8 يناير 2011)

-•=»‡«=•-*أقدم لكم**-•=»‡«=•**-
i
*Bluetooth PC Dialer
*برنامج بلوتوث*
​











​​_*Bluetooth PC Dialer *_​​​
_اصدار البرنامج_
_الأخير_
_حجم البرنامج_

_3 mb_​​نبذة عن البرنامج

​
برنامج Bluetooth PC Dialer هو برنامج للاتصال من الكمبيوتر عن طريق الجوال وبكل سهولة، فقط اكتب اي رقم او اختر رقم من جوالك واتصل به عبر المايك ولكن يحسب على جوالك مؤكد هذا





​
*الأن
تحميـــــل
البرنامج*

*O
**o

**
**من هنــا**
أو*
*من هنـا*
​*

​​*​*-•=»‡«=•- -•=»‡«=•-*​*
**
أطيب الأمنيـــات لكم 
My Best Wishes*​


----------



## elamer1000 (16 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر*

*جارى التحميل*

*+++*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (4 فبراير 2011)

يارب سلام
شكراااااااا جداااااااااا
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## +febronia+ (8 فبراير 2011)

جميل اوووووووووووووي تسلم ايدك اني 
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*​
> 
> *جارى التحميل*​
> *+++*​


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2011)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> شكراااااااا جداااااااااا
> الرب يباركك
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


 
ومعك حبيبتي


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> جميل اوووووووووووووي تسلم ايدك اني
> وربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2011)




----------

